# Sheyenne Valley Calling Contest 20-22 January 2011



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Coyotehunter.net will be holding a 2-day coyote hunting tournament in Valley City, North Dakota 20-22 January 2011

Sheyenne Valley Calling Contest 20-22 January 2011 Will be held at the Valley City Eagles. Entry will be limited to 75 two-man teams. Entry fee shall be $250 per team. Payback will be as follows: 1st 25%, 2nd 20%, 3rd 15%, 4th 12%, 5th 8%, 6th 6%, 7th 5%, 8th 4%, 9th 3% & 10th 2%. All cancellations will be subject to a $100 charge and will be refunded with in 4 weeks of cancellation. Cancellations after the 01Jan11 will not be refunded. We expect to reach our 75 team max and will not hold a spot without payment.

online registration: http://www.coyotehunter.net/shop/cart.p ... gory_id=15

http://coyotehunter.net/upload/Sheyennevalleyrules.pdf

http://coyotehunter.net/upload/Sheyennevalleyflyer.pdf

http://www.coyotehunter.net/forums/view ... =41&t=1797

If you plan to participate please pre register as soon as possilbe. Thanks!


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Seriously $250 per Team - Way too steep for my blood


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea i here ya way to steep for me...but if you want to there is a coyote hunt contest in hannaford the weekend of the 15th of january that is a one day thing for just $25 for the team. that one priced just right lol


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

TTT


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

coyotehunter.net tourneys are awesome, wish I could make it to this one.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

So you want to pay a $25 entry and still win $5000.00???


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Is anyone going to post the results on this one?

I guess I am curious to see if I'm the only cheap one out there not willing to put up $250 or if they really reached the 75 teams holmsvc talked about.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

only 14 teams showed up. 
48 coyotes total, first and second place teams both checked in 8 coyotes. Mary Oyloe and Dan Arnson took 1st and Scott Larson and Troy sand took 2nd place. I will get results and pics posted soon.
my brother and i took 3rd with 7


----------

